# What Time Of The Year Do Blue Tongues Hibernate??!



## tamika ferguson (Jun 2, 2017)

it's been about 2 weeks since i've seen my blue tongue eat, he doesn't really move around much either, like i don't ever see him, his always burried underneath everything in the tank. his usually always under the heat light. his probably almost 6 months old, i haven't had him for long either. could he be going through hibernation or could he be fretting because his alone?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 2, 2017)

first up he is not lonely,reptiles don't need friends,but yes he might be brumating,it is that time of year.All our blueys are snoozing but they are all adult or sub adult,if your guy is a juvie try upping the heat to keep him awake


----------



## alichamp (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree. What temps are you getting at the hot and cool ends? It may not be warm enough in his enclosure to get him to eat. I also kept my bluey awake for the first winter, rather than letting him brumate that young.

How long have you had him? Also, what are you feeding and how often are you offering food?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 5, 2017)

You have to realise that some lizards will undergo brumation regardless of what the keeper desires, even if your enclosure still does maintain summer time temperatures.


----------

